# Awkward Grip on Club



## GolfConvert (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm currently 17, and have played tennis for nearly 10 years now, but after attempting to play golf for the first time about 5 months ago, I have found that I really enjoy the game. However, I never got accustomed to the correct gripping of the club. I am right handed, however, I hold the club right hand on top; it is more comfortable. I can strike the ball pretty consistently, and get a reasonable distance. Is it worth trying to learn the "correct" grip?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It would be more difficult to correct any problems occuring from the grip, but I have seen people hit the ball this way around and they seem to be ok.


----------

